# Ear Infection? Excess wax.. home remedy?



## Felix (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi guys,

Me pooch seems to have a wee problem with one of her ears.. this past couple days every morning there is excess wax, and I spent 5/10 minutes cleaning them with cotton and water and a light water/tea tree oil solution to kill the bacteria.

The vet wants to charge an arm and leg just to see her, let alone the meds, which is expected but before I turn into a hypochondriac and take her in for every little ailment (I realise I might have too, so that the little problem doesn't become big) I wondered if any of you had experienced similar issues and what you did?

Did it clear up after a few days? Or could it be more serious? She shakes her head a bit so I know it's itching her, but I keep it clean 3 times a day now. It's only ever bad in the morning after a long sleep.

Let me know please.

Thanks

Felix


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

To be honest I wouldn't mess around with her ears. My poodle x has loads of hair in his and my vet showed me how to painlessly remove it and I have special ear drops to keep them clean, I'd never clean them with anything other than the drops and cotton wool. Also teatree oil is extreamly strong and not recommended to use on animals unless properly mixed, I've done a essential oil course for animals and the first thing she told us was to never ever use oils unless properly prepared by a professional! Scared me abit to be honest cos I've always used it previously. :blushing:


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

One of my dogs suffers with his ears a lot of the time, i clean them without going to far down its black wax that comes out have been to vet but it still comes back so i have bought the old fashioned canker power off the net which clears it in a couple of day and you only put it inside the ear not down into the actual ear drum that clears it for ages , its called thornit, thats if it is ear mites which comes out as black wax. but a trip to vet would fix it , i bought this as it keeps coming back and the vet dosent clear it for good just gives drops and antibiotics, within a couple of weeks its back again.


----------



## Daisydays (Mar 25, 2009)

Google Thornit and read all the feed back.

All I can say is that is remarkable stuff, easy to use and very reasonably priced.

I have 2 English Setters and they are renowned for ear probs, Thornit cleared the problem up completely. where as anti biotic drops from the vets failed.
It was highly recommended to me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

I would always recommend at least seeing the vet. Fortunately my dogs ears are fine - but if I do have to use anything I normally use (just been to the cupboard to look at the name and some muppet has removed it and not returned it so will tell you when I find it) as normal the name has escaped me!
DT


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

I use Johnson ear drops, they are very gentle but have been really effective for my two. You can get them in any pet store


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

THORNIT, remarkable stuff, really works, costs about £8.00, google it and you will find loads of places sell it now. Igot given Thornit, when i got my Beardie as they have really hairy ears, and all Beardie owners use it, and swear by it, tiny pinch, rub their ear, repeat for a few days and the crap in their ear just eases out, put so many people on it, lost count!!!!


----------



## Felix (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey guys, thanks for all of your replies. I took her in today and the vet said she had an infected ear. I mentioned thornit and the possibility of mites and she said she had no mites, which is a relief. But I did mention that the wax is very black and not the normal brown (which google searches points me to think it's a mite problem) and mentioned thornit and she was having none of it. She almost took insult to everything I said/suggested (such as the patches of hair loss on my girl being the result of an allergic reaction to a flea bite, perhaps, which is more likely than ringworm as it's clearly not ringworm) and charged me £60+ (can't remember how much exactly, don't care, as long as Oli gets better) for some antibiotic tablets for her skin and some ear drops.

Let's hope they work.


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi felix, the vet doesnt want you to use Thornit because it costs about £8.00, where as she can charge you £60!! Buy Thornit any way, you wont regret it, its just 1 of those wonderful old ailments that WORKS, after a few days of yousing it, you have a large lump of smelly stuff come out of the ear, it smells nice, and you just put a pinch in and gently rub the ear, twice a day, the Beardie site i am in, had a lady ask same question as you, was gobsmacked to see how many people use Thornit, 8/10 !!!


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

sorry to hijack but would thornit be good for smelly ears? The dogs not mine LOL!
Have checked and no excess wax or redness, they just smell a bit funky...


----------



## Daisydays (Mar 25, 2009)

Felix said:


> Hey guys, thanks for all of your replies. I took her in today and the vet said she had an infected ear. I mentioned thornit and the possibility of mites and she said she had no mites, which is a relief. But I did mention that the wax is very black and not the normal brown (which google searches points me to think it's a mite problem) and mentioned thornit and she was having none of it. She almost took insult to everything I said/suggested (such as the patches of hair loss on my girl being the result of an allergic reaction to a flea bite, perhaps, which is more likely than ringworm as it's clearly not ringworm) and charged me £60+ (can't remember how much exactly, don't care, as long as Oli gets better) for some antibiotic tablets for her skin and some ear drops.
> 
> Let's hope they work.


Oh well...doesn't surprise me in the least, I mentioned Thornit to my vet and she had never heard of it and looked doubtful........but it works and my Setter ears are lovely.
Also, when my terrier pup went in for her health check and jabs, we had only had her 2 days, she apparantly had ear mites, probably caught from mum, and the vet sold me some stuff to use for 3 weeks , which according to the label had some very iffy side effects for a young pup.
That stuff is still in my drawer and 3 days of Thornit, problem solved.

When she went for her booster 2 weeks later, I was worried about what I was going to say when the vet checked her ears, and the vet completely forgot to look, so I never said a word. (typical)

I'm not saying that what you have won't work and I really hope it does but Thornit is magic.:thumbup:


----------



## Felix (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi guys,

So is this Thornit something you keep around the house for when your pooch's ears need "help", or do you use it regularly to keep their ears in tip-top? If regularly, is it not harmful somewhat? As in, why fix it when it ain't broke kinda thing?

Her ears seems to be clearing up on the drops, used to wake up in the morning and there'd be 10 minutes worth of wax to clean in the infected ear, but it only took me about 2 minutes to get them as clear as I could this morning. Hoping it's even better tomorrow.

Let me know about Thornit, maybe it's something I should keep about the house?


----------



## Daisydays (Mar 25, 2009)

Glad to hear your dog's ear is improving.

Personally, I keep Thornit in and use it if there is a prob, which there hasn't been since, their ears are are always clean at the mo.

You use such a tiny ammount that it keeps for ages anyway.
I always check ears at least once a week.

Just google THORNIT and you can read all about it. 
There is loads of feedback out there. 

Just worth noting if you have a problem in the future.
:thumbup1:


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

I keep thornit in the house all the time, and always given it to other people to try befor you buy, and not 1 person has ever came back to me, cos i offer to buy it of them if it doesnt work, and as for funky ear smells, works a treat, my dog sometimes get that smell, just a little sprinkle onthe inside of the ear and a gentle rub. At one time you could only buy it off the lady that made it, but eventually she gave in, and lots of places now stock it, more online, than in the shops, it was actually made by her grandfather, who passed it on, and now she makes it, check it out, it really works, i am never with out it, you can buy bigger bottles for about £18, if you have lots of dogs, a small bottle lasts me years.


----------

